# lesson learned



## Anonymous (17 Apr 2004)

Just popped out to the garage to trim the corners from some lumps of apple wood to prepare them for turning and while not concentrating and pushing on the wood too hard (that stuff is tough) managed to trim half my nail and the finger under it plus a big gouge from the finger next to it on my right hand.

1st proper accident scince putting a chisel through my hand 10 years ago and hopefully last. 

My word it bled.

So in future no rushing, and more concentration.


----------



## trevtheturner (18 Apr 2004)

Hi, Aidan,

Sorry to hear about your fingers.  Yep, apple wood can be tough - and unpredictable at times!

What machine were you using and have you worked out how it happened yet?

All the best for a speedy mend.

Trev.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Apr 2004)

Sorry to hear that Aidan, hope it heels quickly and not too painful.

I had a near miss myself this weekend with kickback on router table because I was rushing and couldn't be bothered to move the fence for a smaller cut. Doh!


----------



## blurk99 (19 Apr 2004)

Hi Aidan
those finger things do bleed like mad don't they? the last nasty injury i got from my lathe was when it pinched the hacksaw blade narrow parting tool i was using only for some reason i didn't let go, i tried to pull it out, i lost the nail bed on my left little finger and got blood blisters on the 3 fingers trapped between the parting tool and the tool rest, now i just let the tool get thrown into the wall

jimmer


----------



## Anonymous (19 Apr 2004)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys, much appreciated.

Well i had the fingers rebandaged today at the doctors...........asked for extra padding on the ends so i can continue typing :lol: the tetenous top up with me bum hanging out with the door open was more painful and embarassing.

Trev, i was using a bandsaw and not concentrating as i should and pushing too hard thro the blade and it surprided me on its exit.

Fortunately Leigh, my wife, watches every medical drama from casualty to dicovery health and her bandage job was first class...........it looks worse now the pros have had a go. 

Hopefully i wont be out of action for too long but the daughters high rise bed, father in laws gates and friends dressing room clothes storage will have to wait a couple of weeks.

Aidan


----------



## cambournepete (20 Apr 2004)

Sorry to hear about the accident, but I've never really understood why people cut the corners off before turning - it doesn't take long to turn them off anyway. It irritates me every time I see Norm do it (actually it irritates me every time I see him maul a piece of wood on the lathe, but that's another story...)


----------



## Anonymous (20 Apr 2004)

Pete your right, i should'nt have bothered............too much watching of the bearded one lol


----------



## trevtheturner (20 Apr 2004)

On the other hand I have just turned an oak bowl from a circular blank 14" diameter x 4" thick - now that would equate to loads of time and effort, together with a mountain of shavings, just to turn from a square to the round to get started! :wink: So, depends what you are starting with I s'pose.

Trev.


----------



## Noel (20 Apr 2004)

Aidan,

Quick recovery, I hope.

BTW is Norm a rubbish turner then? I don't do turning so haven't a baldy about what's good or bad.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Anonymous (21 Apr 2004)

whats really daft is that i left the apple blank lying where it sat and now its split all over, useless.......... another lesson............always seal the wood even if the bloods pourin out of ya.


----------



## Alf (21 Apr 2004)

Aidan":5bb63a0z said:


> another lesson............always seal the wood even if the bloods pourin out of ya.


Yeah, Aidan, prioritise why don't ya? :wink: Hope you heal up well and quick, and thanks for reminding us all that even the "benign" bandsaw can bite.  

Cheers, Alf

Who took until now to get past the "yeuch :shock: " stage in order to post! :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (21 Apr 2004)

Alf i think thats one of the reasons it happened. Of all the tools i own i have always felt that the band saw was "safe" option...........more respect definitely required.


----------



## cambournepete (21 Apr 2004)

Noely":edqw8zk8 said:


> BTW is Norm a rubbish turner then? I don't do turning so haven't a baldy about what's good or bad.



IMHO, yes.

On a good day he holds the tools incorrectly and offers them to the wood incorrectly. On a bad day he just uses his profile template copier thingy. In either case he relies on getting the final shape and bludgeoning the piece to a smooth finish with sand paper starting with a very coarse grit, rather than use the tools to get the final shape and a good finish with a final touch up with fine paper.

OTOH, he does get a result in the end, which is what the users of the piece see and care about.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Apr 2004)

Aidan":2rdjpg9b said:


> whats really daft is that i left the apple blank lying where it sat and now its split all over, useless.......... another lesson............always seal the wood even if the bloods pourin out of ya.



Use the blood to seal it???? :twisted:


----------



## Anonymous (21 Apr 2004)

Only joking Aidan

I for one have taken serious notice of your mishap.


----------



## Aragorn (21 Apr 2004)

Aidan":2yuhnk29 said:


> Alf i think thats one of the reasons it happened. Of all the tools i own i have always felt that the band saw was "safe" option...........more respect definitely required.



I know how you feel. My one and only reasonably "major" accident (not much really, just a rather messed up thumb tip) was on the one tool that I thought would be the last to get me. The drill press!


----------



## Anonymous (22 Apr 2004)

Must appologise if my little joke of yesterday was in bad taste :? 

I was up and driving at 5.45am, 365 mile round trip and a very long day with many meetings. Tired and grumpy was I :twisted: 

Tony


----------



## Anonymous (22 Apr 2004)

Interestingly, my wife saw Aidan's post. 

Her reaction?

She will sell or throw out everything in the garage the very day I do anything like that  

She will too!

Tony


----------



## Anonymous (22 Apr 2004)

Dear Mrs Tony,

Thankyou for your concern. I am well on the mend.

No real harm done. Please please leave tonys toys, he will be far more careful than me.



P.S. Tony, wheres that sick squid you said i could have.


Aidan


----------



## Anonymous (22 Apr 2004)

Aidan":rqjnx6rv said:


> Dear Mrs Tony,
> 
> 
> P.S. Tony, wheres that sick squid you said i could have.
> ...



In the post mate


----------



## Anonymous (23 Apr 2004)

Injury Update,


After Leigh so profesionally rescued me from the jaws of the aforementioned evil bandsaw she wrapped my fingers in Savlon activeheal which is for bleedin wounds.

This stuff has extract of seaweed in it and gels under the bandage to provide a protective layer.

Well this mornin i was feelin no pain so i thought lets take it off and have a look. Remarkably it has completely scabbed over and i can type with it as normal...........might even risk the lathe tomorrow.

So as i have shares in a major chemist i can thoroughly recommend you invest in some for your 1st aid kit.

Probably struggle a bit if ya lost ya arm..........but worth a go.

Regards from a fit and well Aidan.



P.S. might phone the vatican to see if i can get listed as a class two miracle then i can charge for people to see me wound.


----------

